# Suche Namen für ein Diablo 1 ähnliches Spiel



## BloodySky19 (23. Februar 2015)

*Suche Namen für ein Diablo 1 ähnliches Spiel*

Moin Leute, suche ein Diablo ähnliches Spiel, welches schon älter ist. Ich kann mich an kaum etwas erinnern, außer, dass man einen alten Mann aus einem Gefängnis am Anfang rettet.
Das Spiel ist extrem blutig und man kämpft zu Beginn gegen fette Zombies die platzen. Es waren noch überall Kadaver an der Wand . Mehr fällt mir nicht mehr ein. Vielleicht kann mir hier ja jemand den Titel sagen.

MfG

BloodySky19


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2015)

Wie alt ist das denn ungefähr? War das so alt, dass es auch ähnlich alt wie Diablo ist? Oder eher Diablo 2 (ist ja auch schon 14 Jahre alt) ? Oder doch neuer?

Was mir einfällt: vlt war es ja NOX, das ist von 2000 Nox Test (PC) - Farbenfroher und sehr spaßiger Diablo-Klon - GameStar.de    oder Loki  http://www.cyanide-studio.com/games/others/loki/loki-screenshot-006.jpg 


Dungeon Siege, Titan Quest oder Sacred waren es ja sicher eher nicht...   oder war es vlt sogar ein normales Rollenspiel wie Neverwinternights oder so?


----------



## BloodySky19 (23. Februar 2015)

Wenn mein Gehirn mir bloß mehr sagen könnte. Es war mehr wie Diablo 2 vom Alter her und es war 2d/Vogelperspektive. Ich glaube, du würdest dich dran erinnern und ich denke, da hingen sogar tote Babys an den Wänden.


----------



## Martinroessler (24. Februar 2015)

Könnte *Sanitarium* sein.
EDIT: wenn ich nochmal genauer betrachte, wohl eher doch nicht...


----------



## Crysisheld (28. Februar 2015)

BloodySky19 schrieb:


> Moin Leute, suche ein Diablo ähnliches Spiel, welches schon älter ist. Ich kann mich an kaum etwas erinnern, außer, dass man einen alten Mann aus einem Gefängnis am Anfang rettet.
> Das Spiel ist extrem blutig und man kämpft zu Beginn gegen fette Zombies die platzen. Es waren noch überall Kadaver an der Wand . Mehr fällt mir nicht mehr ein. Vielleicht kann mir hier ja jemand den Titel sagen.
> 
> MfG
> ...




Auch wenn es keine Diablo Klone sind, würden mir aus der Iso Perspektive noch die Baldurs Gate Spiele und Icewind Dale einfallen. Sind halt Rollenspiele, aber am Anfang von Baldurs Gate 2 war man in einem Kerker


----------



## Bonkic (28. Februar 2015)

könnte vielleicht auch planescape torment sein.


----------



## BlunzVonSepp (28. Februar 2015)

Das alte Divine Divinity vielleicht?  oooooder Lionheart?


----------



## Sigisixx (14. April 2015)

Ich glaube du meinst "MU online"





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nhmCyiX4NXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ich hab nie diablo gespielt, aber muu online war echt eine super Erfahrung. Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen der umsonst ein diablo änliches Spiel spielen will.


----------

